# Screen Command for tivowebplus



## giancarlo94115 (Dec 31, 2005)

Setup - SAT-T60: 120gb hd, instantcake, cachecard, netready and now TivoWebPlus. Most of it's working but the 'show screen' command is coming up with the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Not a Linux guy... 

Anyone able to translate this into English for me?


----------

